# Stanley ID area



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm going to be in the Ketchum area over 4th of July this year mtn and road biking. I plan on riding from Ketchum to Galena Summit and back, but also want to do a ride out of Stanley. I was thinking of north on Rte 75 to Clayton and back, ~65ish miles, or south on Rte 21 for about the same distance round trip. I drove that portion of Rte 75 a bunch of years ago and remember it as nice. Any feedback on either direction? Will there be anywhere to refill bottle if I head south on Rte 21?


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Dec 13, 2009)

tazdag said:


> I'm going to be in the Ketchum area over 4th of July this year mtn and road biking. I plan on riding from Ketchum to Galena Summit and back, but also want to do a ride out of Stanley. I was thinking of north on Rte 75 to Clayton and back, ~65ish miles, or south on Rte 21 for about the same distance round trip. I drove that portion of Rte 75 a bunch of years ago and remember it as nice. Any feedback on either direction? Will there be anywhere to refill bottle if I head south on Rte 21?


I don't recommend any riding on Hwy 75. I have ridden from Robinson bar to Stanley on a mountain bike and it scared me half to death. I don't even like it in a vehicle what with the blind corners and NARROW road. 
Hwy 21 towards Lowman has incredible views of the Sawtooths that most people don't see. It also has a nice shoulder and lots of visibility. There are a few places, campgrounds mostly for refilling bottles. For that area, I would take a camelback for longer endurance without having to worry about water.


Mikey


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't found 75 to be too bad. I would recommend riding up and over Galena and then hit 21 as you've suggested. That is a really great climb and the view from the top is quite nice. Not sure about filling up the water bottles, so I'd bring a couple extra in your jersey pockets to be safe.


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks. I was already leaning towards riding 21 vs. 75, and this confrims it.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Dec 13, 2009)

Smart thinking. I wouldn't want to share Hwy 75 with Fourth of July traffic! Have fun. 


Mikey


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Galena Lodge*

I really like the Ketchum to Red Fish Lake ride. I usually stop at Galena Lodge or Red Fish Lodge for restroom/food needs. Good luck and rid safe! I'm hoping to make it up from Utah some time this summer to ride.


----------

